
Please, Please Don’t Use “CSS in JS” - ezequiel-garzon
https://medium.com/@ajsharp/please-please-don-t-use-css-in-js-ffeae26f20f
======
smt88
> _browser-based CSS, one of the simplest and most reliable parts of the web
> development stack_

This is absolutely ludicrous. CSS is weird, complicated, and insanely
unreliable. Sometimes it's hard to figure out how things will work when just
reading the standards, and then browsers all have incomplete or buggy
implementations of the standards.

I'm not saying CSS in JS is the answer, but CSS is broken enough that we're
already using tons of not-CSS solutions to write it.

> _vendor lock-in built-in_

I don't understand how using an open-source library is getting locked into a
vendor. You could have made the same argument about React, but there are
already frameworks that implement the React API. Why would this be any
different?

